

Why the iPhone is revolutionary: 'Leaf Trombone' edition - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-the-iphone-is-revolutionary-leaf-trombone-edition-2009-4

======
shimi
I remember hearing in a morning radio show people are saying that the iPhone
is the best thing ever because it can play and record farts.

From a market point of view it is revolutionary but not from the technical
side.

